# Sectional or flex track



## Swift (Jun 9, 2018)

As I said elsewhere, I recently switched from HO scale to N scale and am designing my first N scale layout. 

My last HO scale layout was flextrack and commercial turnouts (mostly Walthers). In HO scale I was a mediocre track layer.

I'm trying to decide what kind of track to use in N. Is N scale flex track harder to get right than HO, or is it about the same? I purchased some used Kato sectional track, just to play around a little with it. It seems pretty easy to use, and it seems that some people have done nice layouts with it, but it also seems a little less flexible in the design (no pun intended).

I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Your post was stuck in moderation, I released it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2018)

I was in N scale about 10 years and used Kato track. It is super reliable and easy to lay. There are a lot of different radius curves available. I recommend Kato track for it's reliability and simplicity.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Swift said:


> As I said elsewhere, I recently switched from HO scale to N scale and am designing my first N scale layout.
> 
> My last HO scale layout was flextrack and commercial turnouts (mostly Walthers). In HO scale I was a mediocre track layer.
> 
> ...


Well, basically, you have nailed it. Flex track is harder to work with, but is limited only by your creativity in what you can build. It's also cheaper.

Sectional track (including versions with molded roadbed) is easier to work with, and easier to get good alignment, but is limited to the geometry of the available pieces. And it's the more expensive option.

I have never worked with N scale flex track, but I can't imagine it's any harder than HO. Slightly smaller target for the tip of your soldering iron, but that's about it.

Personally, I prefer the (almost) unlimited possibilities flex track provides, but ultimately, only you can make that decision for yourself.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I would suggest, small layout sectional track, medium to large layout Flex track. Good bench work = better track work.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i like Kato its easy . although i have not set up mine yet  i did play with it for a bit and i like how easy it is and it works no hassles about derails or such and all the connections seem good so no need to trace a broken circuit. cant wait to set up the whole thing.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've used a combination of sectional and flex to build my layout. I just recently got my inner loop all connected and running, but have a few places where the quality of my handiwork wasn't up to par, so am getting some derailments. But I like the flextrack, especially on gently winding runs and wide curves. It's easy to snake around. I've used sectional on tighter turns and to fill gaps around the flex.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro Engineering code 55 flex track*



Swift said:


> As I said elsewhere, I recently switched from HO scale to N scale and am designing my first N scale layout.
> 
> My last HO scale layout was flextrack and commercial turnouts (mostly Walthers). In HO scale I was a mediocre track layer.
> 
> ...


Swift;

My favorite N-scale track is Micro Engineering code 55 flex track. It is the most realistic looking model track I've ever seen. The quality is excellent. The same company also makes good quality turnouts, but the selection is limited to #6 right, and #6 left, only. The If you used Atlas flex track on your previous layout, there are a couple of significant differences between Atlas, and Micro Engineering. Atlas flex track is a lot more flexible. So flexible that if you curve it and let go, it will snap back to nearly straight. Micro Engineering flex track takes a little more effort (very little) to shape into a given curve, and it will hold that curve once bent, it does not spring back. That can be good or bad, depending on each person's opinion. I like it that way; others don't. 
Atlas makes code 80 flex, which does not look realistic at all, and code 55 which looks good, though not as good as M/E track does. The Atlas code 55 has oversize spikes which will be hit by older deep-flange N-scale wheels. Instead of rolling smoothly along the rails, these wheels will bounce and hop from one spike to the next on Atlas code 55 track. However, newer wheels, with shallow flanges, will work fine on the Atlas track.

Micro Engineering track has smaller spikes; and will work well with either deep, or shallow, flange wheels.

The files below go into more detail about the three types of track available.

Again welcome;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment How to better model railroad the first time. Part 1.pdf


View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Atlas code 55 flex and turnouts. Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could show you pics, but I don't know how to post those.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

dd1228 said:


> Atlas code 55 flex and turnouts. Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could show you pics, but I don't know how to post those.


There are actually two entire threads devoted to posting pictures. Here's a link to one of them:https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=84953

No more excuses, now. Get 'em up!


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Tomix track has a slightly smaller appearance than the Kato unitrack I think. Dont see a lot of discussion about their products. Not sure if they are plug and play with DCC but it must be possible. I like some of their commuter stuff if I ever did an elevated urban line.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, but it's too complicated for me. I can't even find the paper clip in the first step! And it's a shame cause I have some great pics of a great layout and trackwork I'd love to share with everyone. I even have videos.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, but it's too complicated for me. I can't even find the paper clip in the first step. It's a shame cause I'd love to share some great picks of a great layout and trackwork. I even have good videos!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

dd1228 said:


> Thanks, but it's too complicated for me. I can't even find the paper clip in the first step. It's a shame cause I'd love to share some great picks of a great layout and trackwork. I even have good videos!


Because you're looking at the "basic" response block. Try clicking "go advanced" or quoting someone's post.

It's only too complicated if you let it be.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Kato flex track*

I don't know if anybody has posted this but look up Mike fifer and he gives a demonstration on how to make Kato flexable, in short runs of course if thing just don't match up. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Face it, flex track is the only way to go no matter what scale you model.:thumbsup:


----------

